# sex and DS



## clairenphil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I am back after a failed attempt at icsi a couple of years ago, realised we could be funded through NHS so went down that route, Criteria was to loose weight and stop smoking. Have stopped smoking and lost one and a half stone, my weight does fluctuate alot, so this is a brilliant achievement for me. but then................
Found out last thursday that we are no longer entitled to IVF through NHS (they knew this a year ago and didnt think to tell us but make me go 40 miles, pay for petrol and parking and loose a days work) as I have a child through previous relationship. What annoyed me though, was that I was waiting 2 hours to be seen, to then go into the doctors room, to then be weighed, to then be told "do you realise that you are no longer entitled to treatment on the NHS" I was not very happy, and the first time the DH did not come with me.I was so scared to come home and tell him the dreadful news as I knew he would be heart broken.

So we are now going down the DS route.
I have researched on the net about sex after DS AI and they recommened having intercourse within 24 hours of AI.
What about 24 before AI? Would this be bad news or would it not affect the possibilty of it working.

Any experience or information would be great. Looking at doing the AI on thursday afternoon!!!
thanks
clairexxxxxxxxxx


----------

